# Do you remember where you were and what you were doing 9/11/2001?



## Bobbyloads (Sep 11, 2020)

Obviously a super sad and crazy anniversary today. Not going to get into the conspiracy theories about it just for respect to the date but it was a very impactful and surreal event.

I should of been in High School but I was dropped out already and sleeping from a night full of drinking and doing blow. I remember the shades were open and the light was blinding me so I could not stay asleep. I remember getting up turning on the TV and seeing the event  unfold. It literally took me like 10 minutes of thinking to myself if its real before actually wrapping my brain around what the **** was going on. 

To all the people that served in the military and all the firefighters and cops that helped out during those times a big thank you to all of you. 

Anyone else remember the moment and what the **** you were doing at that time?


----------



## chicago311 (Sep 11, 2020)

i was in the gym when all hell broke lose.  it ruined the rest of my workout


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 11, 2020)

I had just finished undergrad and was working as a psych tech in inpatient psych. We were serving breakfast to the patients, and the news  broke on the tv.

Very sad day indeed. I get choked up thinking about all of the brave men and women who died trying to save others.

In particular, the stort of Rick Rescorla comes to mind. He was a pretty amazing individual.

https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ric...d Rescorla (May 27,officer in the Vietnam War.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 11, 2020)

chicago311 said:


> i was in the gym when all hell broke lose.  it ruined the rest of my workout



That would for sure do it 



CohibaRobusto said:


> I had just finished undergrad and was working as a psych tech in inpatient psych. We were serving breakfast to the patients, and the news  broke on the tv.
> 
> Very sad day indeed. I get choked up thinking about all of the brave men and women who died trying to save others.
> 
> ...


.

Thats a lot of reading lol whats the short story on him?


----------



## ATLRigger (Sep 11, 2020)

I was a senior in high school.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Sep 11, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Thats a lot of reading lol whats the short story on him?



It's just amazing, and if I try to sum it up I won't do him justice. Read it when you have some time on your hands.

There are things about his personality that sometimes would lead people to think he was a pain in the ass. Those same things are what saved a lot of people's lives.


----------



## CJ (Sep 11, 2020)

I was in the financial district of Boston at the time. Ended up just sitting in a bar with a bunch of people glued to the TV.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 11, 2020)

ATLRigger said:


> I was a senior in high school.



I was suppose to graduate 2002 so i wound of been a junior i believe 



CJ275 said:


> I was in the financial district of Boston at the time. Ended up just sitting in a bar with a bunch of people glued to the TV.



Financial district huh baller


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 11, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I was suppose to graduate 2002 so i wound of been a junior i believe
> 
> 
> 
> Financial district huh baller



No senior would of been that was new school year


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 11, 2020)

I was working at Home Depot at the time.  I had to work the evening shift that day so I was still asleep when the north tower was struck.  My girlfriend came and woke me up.  I was like yea whatever, no effing way.  Then I was watching live as the south tower was hit.  

Do you guys remember how eerie it was for the sky to be so empty that night?


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 11, 2020)

I was at work.  We were standing in the break room watching live coverage when the second plane hit.  

Everyone was sent home that day.  I was living in an apartment by myself and I turned on the TV to keep up to date on how things were unfolding.  I watched until they started to report about those who had jumped.  I still get teared up thinking about it.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 11, 2020)

DEADlifter said:


> I was working at Home Depot at the time.  I had to work the evening shift that day so I was still asleep when the north tower was struck.  My girlfriend came and woke me up.  I was like yea whatever, no effing way.  Then I was watching live as the south tower was hit.
> 
> Do you guys remember how eerie it was for the sky to be so empty that night?



The whole thing was eerie.... For sure skyline still not the same.


----------



## snake (Sep 11, 2020)

I was at work and about 5 min from my parents home so I went right down there to watch it on TV. I recall my old man saying, "I bet it's the Bin Laden guy."


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 11, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> The whole thing was eerie.... For sure skyline still not the same.



I wasn't clear.  I meant how creepy it was for there to be no airplanes in the sky.


----------



## Uncle manny (Sep 11, 2020)

7th grade. Kids talking about it in the hall. We imagined it was a small plane like the ones that carried banners, some one drunk or not knowing wtf they were doing. Minutes later forget what period we were in, they announced what happened over the intercom. We were like O Shit! Had a little lock down then they let us go a little earlier.


----------



## Rot-Iron66 (Sep 11, 2020)

I remember it well, my manager (at the time) died on Flight 11 going on his honeymoon w/ his new bride, very sad...

http://www.legacy.com/sept11/story.aspx?personid=91788&location=3


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 11, 2020)

Rot-Iron66 said:


> I remember it well, my manager (at the time) died on Flight 11 going on his honeymoon w/ his new bride, very sad...
> 
> http://www.legacy.com/sept11/story.aspx?personid=91788&location=3



Damn..........


----------



## rawdeal (Sep 11, 2020)

Wife and I were both off work that day.  She was watching ordinary tv crapola, I was in the shower.  Everything that would have been on tv was interrupted by news bulletins, she called to me, "you gotta see this!"  I joined her in time to catch a replay of the first plane, and just before the 2nd plane hit.  In the brief time in between hits, I remember thinking out loud that the first one was a tragic accident, and then realizing what was really happening after #2.

Wife went over to her parents' place to see how they were coping, since they were both elderly and he was grappling with dementia.  He was beside himself; each time tv would replay the 2 hits, he would swear about, "they did it *again!*"  Poor old cuss just couldn't wrap his mind around television replays.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 11, 2020)

Fort Benning, Georgia at airborne school, planes got grounded and we went back to the Barracks to find out what atrocities occurred.
Had a week left there, then was supposed to be off to Fort Bragg and then Germany.
Instead, was stop losses and stuck there for 2 months and then wound up in Fort Hood, Texas, never did get to go to Germany :32 (4):


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 11, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Fort Benning, Georgia at airborne school, planes got grounded and we went back to the Barracks to find out what atrocities occurred.
> Had a week left there, then was supposed to be off to Fort Bragg and then Germany.
> Instead, was stop losses and stuck there for 2 months and then wound up in Fort Hood, Texas, never did get to go to Germany :32 (4):


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 11, 2020)

I was drinking my ass off at a bar in Hegewisch, IL. Coming out of the bar someone told me that the twin towers were just attacked, So I went back in the bar and watched the infamous first clip. When I got home I saw the clip of the second one.

It was proof of who Americans really are. Political party and skin color did not matter. Everybody worked together to get through an insanely difficult situation. Same thing happens now days every time there is a severe natural disaster. Americans work together regardless of their differences. That is the real America which I am proud of and love with all my heart.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 11, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> I was drinking my ass off at a bar in Hegewisch, IL. Coming out of the bar someone told me that the twin towers were just attacked, So I went back in the bar and watched the infamous first clip. When I got home I saw the clip of the second one.
> 
> It was proof of who Americans really are. Political party and skin color did not matter. Everybody worked together to get through an insanely difficult situation. Same thing happens now days every time there is a severe natural disaster. Americans work together regardless of their differences. That is the real America which I am proud of and love with all my heart.




Border of Indiana right there?


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 11, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Border of Indiana right there?



Yep. Cool pic!


----------



## Tinbeater36 (Sep 11, 2020)

I was working construction framing a house.  The boss' wife called and told him what happened.  We left and went to the bar to watch the news and drink.  Work was done for the day.  My wife (not at the time but now) was living in NYC.  She heard the news and saw the 2nd plane hit.  They took people in the lobby of their apartment building who were walking across the bridge and were helping them wash off the dust.  She to this day won't watch anything on TV about it and really doesn't care to talk about it.  Always a rough day for her.


----------



## Robdjents (Sep 11, 2020)

Junior in high school I was in trig class when the teacher brought the TV in


----------



## BrotherIron (Sep 11, 2020)

I was in college... in a sex & society class with my **** buddy at the time.  Great class.  150 women and me.  Couldn't believe we witnessed it while in class.  They streamed it for all of us to watch.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 11, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> Yep. Cool pic!



I live on the Indiana side not too far away from there.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 11, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> I live on the Indiana side not too far away from there.



So do I...Schererville.


----------



## Beserker (Sep 11, 2020)

I was taking a few bong hits on the couch before work... turned on the television and couldn’t believe what I saw.  I went to the job site and told everyone and work stopped.  Everyone went home.

I went home and fired up the dial-up and logged onto bloodsweatsteel and chatted with the bros about it.  Around 5 o’clock, went the the dungeon and pushed out a PR on bench.


----------



## bvs (Sep 11, 2020)

I remember it vividly, my dad was on night shift (im in southern hemisphere) and was watching the news unfold through the night. He got home at 5am and woke me up. Dazed and confused 10yr old me didnt really know what i was watching and i asked "what movie is this?".  For me the significance of the situation was hard to comprehend at that age


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 11, 2020)

I live in New York and work for a subcontractor that works for Nat Grid. We install gas mains and services. I was on Astoria Blvd putting in a new plastic main when we got the news to shut everything down. Was a extremely sad day for New Yorkers. 

That evening my company went in to ground zero. The weight of the towers collapsing broke all of the cast iron mains underground and gas was leaking from the entire area. I was standing on top of the pile by 10:00 pm. One of the most emotional experiences of my life. Cant even explain the feeling of anger and sadness. I cried as I watched them erect two 30’ tents. One for “Human remains” and one for “aircraft debris”.
That evening while digging to repair the broken gas mains we would watch as people would bring remains of both to the tents. The sounds of people screaming when people were found alive and also when body parts were located will always stay with us. Was there for six weeks and saw a lot of things that will remain with me forever. Im 56 now, wound up with respiratory issues because of the particulates inhaled. Lost some fellow workers to cancer. 
That day we were all Americans! People of all races united as Americans to help other humans in distress. We need to remember that and learn to unify again in these trying times as humans united together. God Bless


----------



## Maijah (Sep 11, 2020)

I was on the job site for a state trade school. New construction, they sent us home immediately


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 11, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> So do I...Schererville.




No shit I'm in Dyer lol where you go grit fitness?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 11, 2020)

Patriot1405 said:


> I live in New York and work for a subcontractor that works for Nat Grid. We install gas mains and services. I was on Astoria Blvd putting in a new plastic main when we got the news to shut everything down. Was a extremely sad day for New Yorkers.
> 
> That evening my company went in to ground zero. The weight of the towers collapsing broke all of the cast iron mains underground and gas was leaking from the entire area. I was standing on top of the pile by 10:00 pm. One of the most emotional experiences of my life. Cant even explain the feeling of anger and sadness. I cried as I watched them erect two 30’ tents. One for “Human remains” and one for “aircraft debris”.
> That evening while digging to repair the broken gas mains we would watch as people would bring remains of both to the tents. The sounds of people screaming when people were found alive and also when body parts were located will always stay with us. Was there for six weeks and saw a lot of things that will remain with me forever. Im 56 now, wound up with respiratory issues because of the particulates inhaled. Lost some fellow workers to cancer.
> That day we were all Americans! People of all races united as Americans to help other humans in distress. We need to remember that and learn to unify again in these trying times as humans united together. God Bless



Damn bro shit got deeper than I intended but sorry to hear the sad shit but you did a helpful task with the gas and made it through even with all that going on around you I cant even imagine going through that. Much respect sir.


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 11, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> No shit I'm in Dyer lol where you go grit fitness?



I used to live in Dyer not too long ago. Small world! 

Have not done the gym thing yet due to covid mask mandate. Just workout at home.

But once it is over I can get a membership wherever. So where should I go?


----------



## Jin (Sep 11, 2020)

Semester abroad. Sydney Australia. Was watching the Simpsons (Seinfeld and Simpson’s on every weekday evening back then) they interrupted the go live to US news. 

Saw the second plane hit live. 

All American students were excused from class/tests for a week. 

They put out big screen TVs in downtown Sydney for people to follow the story.


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 12, 2020)

Doing anesthesia at the Naval Medical Center San Diego.  Walked into the conference room where about half a dozen people were aghast in front of the TV.  Saw the second plane hit live.  Rage pretty much sums up the level of anger I still feel to this day about that attack.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Sep 12, 2020)

I was in Northern state prison in Newark NJ, looking at the skyline of NY thinking WTF???
Then staying locked down for over a WK really thinking WTF???


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2020)

Skullcrusher said:


> I used to live in Dyer not too long ago. Small world!
> 
> Have not done the gym thing yet due to covid mask mandate. Just workout at home.
> 
> But once it is over I can get a membership wherever. So where should I go?



No one really wears masks at the gyms here I go to anytime fitness most of the time for the convenience the one past the mall in Merrilvillle is the best one Grit is banged up but a lot of meat heads go so it’s decent.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> Semester abroad. Sydney Australia. Was watching the Simpsons (Seinfeld and Simpson’s on every weekday evening back then) they interrupted the go live to US news.
> 
> Saw the second plane hit live.
> 
> ...



Jin the international man of mystery. Where else you live Antarctica? 



BRICKS said:


> Doing anesthesia at the Naval Medical Center San Diego.  Walked into the conference room where about half a dozen people were aghast in front of the TV.  Saw the second plane hit live.  Rage pretty much sums up the level of anger I still feel to this day about that attack.



Damn bricks your an anesthesiologist?


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2020)

Sicwun88 said:


> I was in Northern state prison in Newark NJ, looking at the skyline of NY thinking WTF???
> Then staying locked down for over a WK really thinking WTF???



SMH


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 12, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> No one really wears masks at the gyms here I go to anytime fitness most of the time for the convenience the one past the mall in Merrilvillle is the best one Grit is banged up but a lot of meat heads go so it’s decent.



Did you ever check out south lake nautilus?  I think it is closed now, but used to go there when I was working out there 2 or 3 yrs ago.  They had the early generation stuff with chains...all felt phenomenal


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 12, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> No one really wears masks at the gyms here I go to anytime fitness most of the time for the convenience the one past the mall in Merrilvillle is the best one Grit is banged up but a lot of meat heads go so it’s decent.



That's cool. I'll check them out.


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> Did you ever check out south lake nautilus?  I think it is closed now, but used to go there when I was working out there 2 or 3 yrs ago.  They had the early generation stuff with chains...all felt phenomenal



your from around here too? where is south lake? By the mall?


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 12, 2020)

Party at Bobby's house!
Please wear your finest MAGA attire :32 (17):


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 12, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> your from around here too? where is south lake? By the mall?



You’re talking about the mall on the east side of 65 on 30, right?  Used to go out to Merrillville about once a month or so for work.  The nautilus was off 53. Also did a couple of workouts at the anytime fitness on 30 kind across from Walmart.

Tried the world/ or powerhouse once as well but that was pretty far from where I stayed.  All in all some good gyms out there.

there was one behind Meijer that wasn’t bad, but it never had any girls in yoga pants which made cardio boring as heck.


----------



## Blacktail (Sep 12, 2020)

I was getting gas on my way to work. So sad so many people have forgot


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 12, 2020)

Damn bricks your an anesthesiologist?[/QUOTE]

Nurse anesthetist.


----------



## dk8594 (Sep 12, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Party at Bobby's house!
> Please wear your finest MAGA attire :32 (17):



I want to check out his place. I Bet he has memes for wall paper.


----------



## Gibsonator (Sep 12, 2020)

dk8594 said:


> I want to check out his place. I Bet he has memes for wall paper.



Lmfao I wouldn't doubt it :32 (18):


----------



## Skullcrusher (Sep 12, 2020)

Speaking of memes...


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Party at Bobby's house!
> Please wear your finest MAGA attire :32 (17):



Democrats welcome as well lmao 



dk8594 said:


> You’re talking about the mall on the east side of 65 on 30, right?  Used to go out to Merrillville about once a month or so for work.  The nautilus was off 53. Also did a couple of workouts at the anytime fitness on 30 kind across from Walmart.
> 
> Tried the world/ or powerhouse once as well but that was pretty far from where I stayed.  All in all some good gyms out there.
> 
> there was one behind Meijer that wasn’t bad, but it never had any girls in yoga pants which made cardio boring as heck.



Yeah exactly right there yeah been here for almost 3 years have not seen that gym so must be closed down. Thats cool to know people on here are from the surrounding areas. My wife said no to the meme wallpaper lmao


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Damn bricks your an anesthesiologist?



Nurse anesthetist.[/QUOTE]

Good enough lol you guys do all the work anyways lol.


----------



## CJ (Sep 12, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Party at Bobby's house!
> Please wear your finest MAGA attire :32 (17):



But no talking politics. Bobby doesn't talk politics. :32 (6)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 12, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Nurse anesthetist.



Good enough lol you guys do all the work anyways lol.[/QUOTE]

Independent practice.  I don't work with anesthesiologists.  70% of the anesthesia done in America any given day is by CRNAs


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2020)

CJ275 said:


> But no talking politics. Bobby doesn't talk politics. :32 (6)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18)::32 (18):



Nov 3 2020


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> Good enough lol you guys do all the work anyways lol.



Independent practice.  I don't work with anesthesiologists.  70% of the anesthesia done in America any given day is by CRNAs[/QUOTE]

That’s crazy and the Drs hey all the credit lol you still had to do a shit load of school no?


----------



## BRICKS (Sep 12, 2020)

Bobbyloads said:


> Independent practice.  I don't work with anesthesiologists.  70% of the anesthesia done in America any given day is by CRNAs



That’s crazy and the Drs hey all the credit lol you still had to do a shit load of school no?[/QUOTE]

Yes.  Undergrad nursing degree then MS Georgetown University.  Programs now are all headed toward PhD.


----------



## chicago311 (Sep 12, 2020)

yes  thanks for your service  all you vets out there


----------



## Bobbyloads (Sep 12, 2020)

BRICKS said:


> That’s crazy and the Drs hey all the credit lol you still had to do a shit load of school no?



Yes.  Undergrad nursing degree then MS Georgetown University.  Programs now are all headed toward PhD.[/QUOTE]

At least you’re went and got educated for something that will get you a for sure job so no money wasted on school. That’s what i’m going to push to all 3 kids you wanna go to college no problem we’ll figure it out but better know what you wanna do and better be in a field that’s in demand or beat it with a interior design or other bullshit degrees. 

I regret sometimes not going to college but if i did back then with my attitude and train of thought would of been a waste. Have been thinking about taking courses for my field im in now to get certified in a few things even if i just make connections from that would be worth it.


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 12, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Fort Benning, Georgia at airborne school, planes got grounded and we went back to the Barracks to find out what atrocities occurred.
> Had a week left there, then was supposed to be off to Fort Bragg and then Germany.
> Instead, was stop losses and stuck there for 2 months and then wound up in Fort Hood, Texas, never did get to go to Germany :32 (4):



Were you big back then?  A jacked AF 6'4" dude raining out of the sky would inspire white flags in any conflict.


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 13, 2020)

School...my dad was active duty I knew he’d be going to kick some ass once we found out who did it. And I knew I’d enlist as soon as I could. 
May we never forget those we lost that day and the days since fighting the war on terror


----------



## Texan69 (Sep 13, 2020)

Gibsonator said:


> Fort Benning, Georgia at airborne school, planes got grounded and we went back to the Barracks to find out what atrocities occurred.
> Had a week left there, then was supposed to be off to Fort Bragg and then Germany.
> Instead, was stop losses and stuck there for 2 months and then wound up in Fort Hood, Texas, never did get to go to Germany :32 (4):




Hey hey fort hood ain’t that bad, I grew up there 
my dad was 2/5 Cav. Thanks for your service bro 
Germany woulda been nice though, I was born in Guissen while my dad was stationed there as a boot lieutenant


----------



## British-Beef (Sep 14, 2020)

Just got out of prison that morning got of train went to check in on my sunbed shop and girl behind counter says look beef a planes crashed into twin towers, looks up at the news live just in time to see the second one hit


----------



## bubbagump (Sep 14, 2020)

Building the 3rd duplex in a subdivision back home.  Heard it over the radio.  My whole crew just stood staring at each other like, is this fkin for real ....����.   
The country ain't the same as it was then.   We had the option to support who we wanted and say fk yu to whoever we didn't like.  And we could all still meet in the middle to help people who needed it .   Now it's a shouting match if you stand for the flag... 
Or if you decide not to support or promote non binary, asexual, transgender, super special, glitter and gluten free, reusable, feminist strength wet naps with handy, inside the face mask storage and disposal compartment.. etc.. etc...  

Rant over...


----------



## Elivo (Sep 15, 2020)

Working at a power plant, we actually got locked in and had coast guard flying over patrolling the area. Was a while before we got the all clear to leave, was working outside building an ash liner for it so at least wasn’t stuck in the building.


----------



## DieYoungStrong (Sep 15, 2020)

Building a small addition to a DPW building out in the sticks....Morbidly obese townie DPW guy comes out of the main building and tells me and my crew "weirdest thing just happened. A plane crashed into the world trade center." - and he just walks back inside. We all look at each other thinking that is was a crazy accident from how the guy made it sound. DPW guys comes waddling out of the building a few minutes later and says "I wouldn't believe it if I didn't just see it, but another plane just crashed into the other world trade center."

We all went down into the building and watched the carnage unfold on a little 13" TV in the DPW break room.


----------



## Yaya (Sep 15, 2020)

I was working at Logan Airport. Started work at 6am. I actually was with a few people who boarded UA 175 and died. Messed up day. Howard Stern had the best coverage


----------



## Joliver (Sep 15, 2020)

I was a senior at UA standing in the South engineering Research center. Students and faculty jammed into a break room and watched in figurative disbelief....while the structural guys were in literal disbelief.


----------



## Seeker (Sep 15, 2020)

Was home sleeping. Got a phone call from a coworker to turn on the news. Shocked beyond belief of course. It was a very long day trying to reach famliy who worked in the City. My brother, nieces, cousins. Finally heard from my brother late that evening. Family all ok but heard of friends of family who were lost. I had my wedding just a few weeks later. Some people I had invited from home in NY chose not fly out for fear of flying after 9/11. I had my honeymoon planned in Caribbean and We went without hesitation.


----------

